
Akon: $6B to build a cryptocurrency city in Senegal - kirubakaran
https://www.complex.com/music/2020/06/akon-announces-six-billion-construction-contract-to-build-city-in-senegal
======
duxup
This is ... weird.

Like they're just going to build:

"a Hamptons Hospital campus, Hamptons Mall, a police station, a waste
facility, a school, and a power plant. Phase 2 will end in 2029 and will focus
on integrating businesses to run on Akon's AKOIN cryptocurrency. There will
also be parks, a stadium, universities, and an industrial complex in Akon
City. "

Just because?

